# Restore recordings?



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

I installed a H3 yesterday to replace my Hopper w/sling which has a EHD.

I found in the tools that you can transfer the shows to the H3, so I connected a ethernet cable to both of them. EHD is still connected to the original hopper.

So I started this yesterday around 4pm and its still going this morning.

Does it take this long or is it just hung up and I need to disconnect and try something else?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You have an EHD and you didn't use it to transfer your recordings?
You would have been done by now if you would have used the EHD.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Depends on how many recordings. Takes me about 24 hours just to transfer 100 recordings. I would think a direct link would be faster. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Maybe I am doing this wrong. The EHD is connected to the original hopper, is it possible the H3 transfer cannot see the EHD?

Should I put all of the shows back onto the old hoppers internal drive?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

direct connection of old EHD to new H3 would be faster then speed of light


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

tcatdbs said:


> Depends on how many recordings. Takes me about 24 hours just to transfer 100 recordings. I would think a direct link would be faster.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oh, well maybe it is in fact working.

Here is what I see.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

P Smith said:


> direct connection of old EHD to new H3 would be faster then speed of light


I tried that at first but was told it was a different account and would format the drive.

Now, maybe this is because I tried "before" I have added the H3 to my account. Should I call and have both receivers in my account then after this is done, remove the old hopper?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

34Ford said:


> I tried that at first but was told it was a different account and would format the drive.
> 
> Now, maybe this is because I tried "before" I have added the H3 to my account. Should I call and have both receivers in my account then after this is done, remove the old hopper?


that's correct
see my post there http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/221806-622-external-hdd-moveable/


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

ok, there is no way to cancel what ever it is doing now, unless I just pull the ethernet or pull power from the old hopper?

Thanks P.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

You're making this too complicated. If the EHD was formatted via USB by a receiver on your account, the new hopper3 will recognize it. Transfers should be made by USB from the original Hopper to the EHD, then you can play the recordings from the Hopper3 via USB connection or transfer them to the Hopper3 via USB. I don't believe that the Ethernet Hopper to Hopper3 procedure has been officially implemented.


If it fails start over again with the untransferred recordings in smaller batches via USB to the EHD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just stop the meaningless process and connect old EHD to H3 by USB and just use it with H3


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

By ethernet or usb? Gone to try.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

USB, obviously..


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Isn't the ethernet connection is to transfer programs from the internal drive of your old Hopper to the internal drive of the H3?

I don't think it will transfer programs off the EHD unless I have totally misunderstood the process - which is not beyond the realm of possibility.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, the Ethernet transfer is to allow basically cloning the old unit's internal drive to the new unit. But I don't think it is working yet.

As has been said, connect the external drive to the H3 with dub and it should work just fine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, you guys can transfer recordings between DVRs? <- Jealous DirecTV subscriber who just caught glimpse of this in Tapatalk news feed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cypherx said:


> Wow, you guys can transfer recordings between DVRs?


Only for the last decade or so. 

The Hopper was not the first DISH DVR that allowed one to save programs to an external drive and play and move them to another DVR on their account (including a replacement).


----------

